
Show HN: Pincode.app – City Based Local Social Network - w3clan
https://pincode.app
======
w3clan
Video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsX7G0b8ljc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsX7G0b8ljc)

Pincode.app is a location based social network that aims to bring people
around you first! We know there have been many social networks, but all of
them fails in bring people that should matter to you most! We aim to connect
people around you starting from people in your landmark, colony, area, city,
state, country and then globally! Pincode is a day per day based social
network!

We are under Beta and only MVP at the moment to test, if people like you like
the IDEA of people connecting around you!

\- When you share your status, it gets visible to people around your location
and reaches further to the whole Area, City, Country & Globally!

\- _Request Item - Any Service or Recommendation_ \- Requesting business or
service or Recommendation around you is now easier from people around you!

\- _Shop Business - In Neighbourhood, City, State, Globally_ \- It's now
easier to find and connect with shop near you as well as any corner of the
world based on the Location!

\- _Lost or Found Item - Share with Nearby People_ It's now easier to share
and ask help for missing item or Share any found Item in lost and found place!

REPEAT: We are under Beta and only MVP at the moment to test, if people like
you like the IDEA of people connecting around you!

------
w3clan
Any feedback will be helpful!

